# Troy Bilt Chute Diverter Stuck Fully Open



## Martin (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello,
The chute diverter on my Troy Bilt 24" snowblower won't move up and down - when I try to drop it down it remains stuck in the fully open position. This has just started happening - note that it has been in the minus teens here for about a week! Looks like two cables run to it from the chute control
lever.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Loosen the bolts on the sides where it pivots and spray some silicone or Teflon all over everything. Heat the cables up with a hair dryer to make sure they are not frozen. Lube them and all of the control parts with the silicone or Teflon spray.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

If you know anyone who works on motorcycles, they may have a can of cable lube. This stuff works great.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Squirt antifreeze into the cable ends where the cable goes into the sheathing. Will never freeze. Cheap ,easy, and effective.


----------

